# Problème PostgreSQL configuration démarrage



## vladletter (18 Février 2006)

Bonjour,

Après une installation quelque peu douteuse au niveau stabilité, je suis arrivé à installé postgreSQL or lorsque je veux démarrer le programme, on m'affiche cela (bash comme shell):

/usr/local/pgsql/bin/createdb test
createdb: could not connect to database postgres: could not connect to server: No such file or directory
Is the server running locally and accepting
connections on Unix domain socket "/tmp/.s.PGSQL.5432"?

Je n'y connais absollument en socket ou autre server donc je suis complètement perdu!!(

Merci pour vos réponses, je suis sûr cela doit être tout simple en fait...))

Merci, merci!!!

Vlad


----------



## bompi (18 Février 2006)

Bienvenue chez MacGe.

Il faudrait déjà démarrer le serveur de base de données ... ce qui devrait permettre de s'y connecter à partir d'un client, tel 'createdb'.
Le serveur est le binaire 'postmaster'. Il est situé au même endroit que 'createdb'.


----------



## vladletter (18 Février 2006)

Ouai mais quand j'execute postmaster il me fait cela... et je ne sais pas de quoi il parle...

 postmaster    
postmaster does not know where to find the server configuration file.
You must specify the --config-file or -D invocation option or set the PGDATA environment variable.

Merci pour ta réponse!


----------



## bompi (18 Février 2006)

Je n'ai pas encore utilisé PostgreSQL sur mon Mac mais la lecture du message d'erreur invoqué suggère :
- que tu n'as pas de répertoire "/usr/local/pgsql/data"
- que tu n'y as donc pas installé de fichier de configuration "postgresql.conf" qu'il attend ...
- que tu n'as pas touché à la configuration de ton serveur.

Conclusion :
- il te faut créer un répertoire pour les données de ton serveur, disons "/usr/local/pgsql/data"
- y copier le fichier "/usr/local/pgsql/share/postgresql.conf.sample"
- renommer ce fichier en enlevant ".sample"
- éditer ce fichier pour y mettre ce qui te convient
- relancer ensuite "postmaster" avec l'option "-D /usr/local/pgsql/data" ou l'option "--config-file /usr/local/pgsql/data/postgresql.conf"

(remplace par le répertoire que tu auras choisi).


----------



## vladletter (19 Février 2006)

Ok je fait cela et te dirai merci.


----------



## vladletter (19 Février 2006)

Bon et bien cela marche!!

J'avais tout simplement oublier de mettre postmaster -D /usr/local/pgsql/data... car j'avais le conf...

Je ne sais pas si tu connais bien psql, en tout cas cela ma surpris car en démarrant, aucune commande SQL ne marche... pour voir les tables ou les bds, il faut fait \l ou \z... enfin, je verrai cela plus tard mais bon ca a lair curieux... show databases ne marche pas par exemple...

Merci en tout cas pour ton aide!!

Vlad


----------



## bompi (19 Février 2006)

Je ne connais pas PostgreSQL et c'est pour cela que je l'ai installé. Mais finalement, je suis resté avec d'autres bases et d'autres projets.
Pour tester ta base plus simplement, tu peux utiliser pgAdmin ou phpPGAdmin.


----------



## vladletter (20 Février 2006)

Ok je te remercie pour ces conseils!

A bientôt

Vlad


----------

